# Daisy's new hair do!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Not really extreme  but today I did it! After the muckiest walk ever and removing half the woods from Daisy's coat the clippers came out! 




























Not perfect but I am very happy!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh Sarah, Colin is going to be mad with you!!!!


She looks lovely


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

she looks gorgeous


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She looks great!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Daisy looks happy with her new do .... good job xxx

How long was her coat before Sarah? 

Think we need some more Millie photos too ...


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh Sarah, Colin is going to be mad with you!!!!
> 
> 
> She looks lovely


No he won't but Ali will!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

She looks lovely Sarah


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well done Sarah, she looks great!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks good to me, good job.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job Sarah! Was that your first attempt? We've just started doing it ourselves too and although not perfect at it - it's been easier than we thought. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job Sarah....I loved Daisy's long coat but you have given her a good trim without scalping her....see DIY is the way to go!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Sarah, she looks lovely. I hope I can achieve the same result when I have go at giving Bess a trim over the next few days.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> No he won't but Ali will!


You have done a brilliant job of grooming my number 2 Poo as she looks as gorgeous as ever so I will forgive you for cutting off her curls but no shorter please or I will have to come to one of the meets and Poonap her  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Great job Sarah! Was that your first attempt? We've just started doing it ourselves too and although not perfect at it - it's been easier than we thought. x


I have only taken her to a groomers once and after coming back with a pointy nose I have stuck to doing it myself. This was my first proper cut though without just using scissors but it was really needed and I am so pleased with her new summer look!  Just need the sun back now!



Mogdog said:


> Well done Sarah, she looks lovely. I hope I can achieve the same result when I have go at giving Bess a trim over the next few days.


Thank you Sue. I am sure you will be able to achieve a good look. It wasn't too hard in the end and Daisy was very good with the clippers which was a relief.  I have always been very precious about Daisy's coat but ultimately practicalities won!  I quite enjoyed playing hairdresser/groomer although I think the kids are slightly concerned now 




Ali79 said:


> You have done a brilliant job of grooming my number 2 Poo as she looks as gorgeous as ever so I will forgive you for cutting off her curls but no shorter please or I will have to come to one of the meets and Poonap her  x


Thank you Ali. I think of you everytime I cut Daisy's coat  I didnt want to take it all off but I think I have achieved a happy medium for the summer.  I would love you to come along to a poo meet!  xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks great ....and very proud


----------

